# Do you prefer continuous running or switching?



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

Before I built my layout I had, and sometimes still do, dreams of a crowded yard with lots of detail and busy work switching cars to and from to send them out on one or two main lines.

What I ended up with in in reality is 3 loops and a point to point, with trains that basically run without stopping. 

Part of the reason is that I selected O scale. My space is 11'x11' which is smallish for the scale. I chose O for many reasons - staying on track, easier to see and work on, and adherence to my love of "trains are BIG idea". Yes, I would run G if I could - but there room is insufficient. 

I am happy with the continuous loop concept and change out engines and consists once in a while to keep myself amused.

Which works for you?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

when i'm tinkering around the layout i have 1 or 2 trains running.

sometimes i sit and just jockey cars around. 

i'd say about 70/30


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I try to build my yards, such as they are, to make switching more appealing than it usually is for me. Even so, I do enjoy some switching, basically just compiling a consist so that I can tow it out and onto the main. But, 85% of the time I simply enjoy watching my steamers' wheels and valve-gear churn away as they work their way around my folded loop.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Why not both?*



MohawkMike said:


> Before I built my layout I had, and sometimes still do, dreams of a crowded yard with lots of detail and busy work switching cars to and from to send them out on one or two main lines.
> 
> What I ended up with in in reality is 3 loops and a point to point, with trains that basically run without stopping.
> 
> ...


MohawkMike;

The most important thing for you, is that you are happy with what you have chosen. Many are not, at least at some point, and elect to tear it up, and start over.
For my own situation, I model in a smaller scale (N-scale) but in a smaller space. Most of my layout is on shelves 16" deep. At the ends, I have wider sections that can accommodate turn-back loops, to allow continuous running as an option. Within these loops are "yards" of a sort. (A large passenger station's tracks, and a hidden staging yard.) The main line is effectively one long grade between the two decks of the layout. Along the way are switching opportunities. This arraignment lets me run trains in loops, that don't look like loops. A train starts out from Seattle Union Station, heads "east" through Black River, WA. then through Cedar Falls, WA., Hyak,WA. and on to "all points further east" (into a reverse loop and staging yard. Later the same train can return through the same towns, in reverse order, as a "westbound." The impression is that of a real railroad's main line traffic when other trains are dispatched "east" or "west" from either the passenger station, or the adjacent harbor area for freights. Black River is a junction where trains from the Northern Pacific, and Great Northern, running out of King St. Station, ("King St.Station" is actually just a structure flat, and a few concealed staging tracks.) share trackage with the Milwaukee Road and Union Pacific railroads operating from Union Station. Cedar Falls is the beginning of a helper district, where the electric helper locomotive stationed there can assist heavy trains up the steeper grade to Hyak. This plus the resident wye, water, coal, oil, and sand facilities, create a reason for some switching of locomotives here. 

I too, am happy with what I have.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I enjoy both.

Frederick


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

My layout is intentionaly skewed towards doing continuous running, but it does have opportunities for doing switching. Right now I do mostly continuous running, but I want to try my hand at doing more switching in the future.

Mark


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm still at the continuous loop stage but I intend to add switches later.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I designed my room size HO layout to have
interesting switching challenges...2 fair size
yards...and a number of industry spurs...most
have more than one business for the railroad
to serve.

To add more challenge for the switching there is
a single track mainline with passing sidings that
intersect the switching leads. It in somewhat
follows the room walls. I generally run a
passenger or freight continuously thus requiring
the switcher to hold until the track is clear when
they meet.

Don


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

For me continuous running is sort of like haveing the tv on in the background while I’m making a model while switching is  actually making the model....I like both but prefer the switching. To be honest I lose interest and get bored after 10 or 15 from continuous running.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

My layout was designed to do both.
2 mainline loops with crossovers and a passing siding.
A very large yard and about 6 industries to service.

Sometimes just continuous running, sometimes switching and sometimes both.

Magic


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a Inglenook switching layout and a Continuous run layout. The Switching layout is micro so when I travel I bring that while my main layout stays at home. Both have their pros and cons.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

I prefer continuous running with a little switching. I enjoy the sights and sounds of a few trains running. I have a few industrial sidings where I can do some switching but no yards. I change out the locos and cars every now and then for variety.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You left off an option to just collect trains.
Anyway, I enjoy doing both at the same time. While I have a couple of trains run counter to each other, the layout is big enough that I can do some industrial switching, using the mainline for parking until the train gets back around and I have to clear the mainline. Sometimes I may take a bit longer than I should, then I have to find the throttle to the running train and slow it down or stop it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Like others, I find that watching a train orbit gets old pretty quickly. I like to have something to DO.

That said, I always want the OPTION of a continuous loop built in to my layout. For an operational challenge, I like to put a slow-moving passenger train on continuous running, to give added incentive to crews to clear the main and line switches properly.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

This is a good discussion. When I started, I imagined being able to switch, connect, disconnect at will by just placing uncouplers, etc. in the right places. I do not have any high end Command stuff, but it seems that even though switching can be remote, the coupling and uncoupling is still mostly manual. I enjoy making up trains with various configurations for the main line. I enjoy the "crew talk" on the LC+ units I have. I enjoy most adding new stuff or changing track configuration for some new purpose.


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

My layout is designed for switching/interchange and point to point operation, but cheats are designed in too make continuous running, if one thing to test equipment out. I like it all really.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Continuous running makes me very happy. Often when I am tinkering at my desk, the train is going around the layout beside me. There is the odd occasion when I want to back it up into my yard and pick up some of the rolling stock there, but other that than, I keep the train going around and around.

90/10 split for me. 90 being continuous running.

-J.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Like CTValley, I have my Budd car slowly do the loop and work my switching around that. (I have three industries that need to access the inner loop to complete their switching). I make up a train form my yard and then a loco picks up the cars, adds a caboose and off we go.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Continuous running. I do not see the appeal of switching.


----------



## Old Maud (Aug 5, 2017)

Both! Usually have a freight or passenger train running on an outer loop while a switcher does some switching on an inner siding/yard. Layout has 6 different DC power zones with two controllers so either me and one of my boys or both boys can run trains simultaneously.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Ours is 50/50 - always one running continous
When it's race season - both tracks are continous


----------



## Waddy (Dec 18, 2014)

I started out with 2 independent circuits (channels on the TIU) and each or them has 2 parallel loops of track. So 4 loops around the layout total. (I now have 4 channels, (8 loops) which is all one TIU can provide).

On each of these parallel loops I installed 2 manual switches within easy reach. That way I can switch one train to a different loop if I want. (In either direction).

That's enough switching for me.


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

While I enjoy continuous running, available space won't allow it. My current layout is a 10 x 10 "L" shaped switching layout. I have "staging cassettes" for each end and an interchange to allow loads access "beyond the basement". I do prefer switch industries. My diesels are all DCC with sound.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm in the same situation as Slammin, space only allows me a shelf switching layout.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Both. I like trains running on the mainline while do some operations in the yard.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Running. Start them and leave then running all day.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm able to do both but much prefer continuous running.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Lee Willis said:


> Running. Start them and leave then running all day.


You can tell that Lee isn't using HO.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Vincent said:


> You can tell that Lee isn't using HO.


Actually, if you pay attention to your trackwork (including grades and curves), make sure everything is in gauge, and that all your trip wires and couplers are properly aligned, it's easy to have an HO layout run all day. Mine did. Probably N, too, although I can't test that.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> Actually, if you pay attention to your trackwork (including grades and curves), make sure everything is in gauge, and that all your trip wires and couplers are properly aligned, it's easy to have an HO layout run all day. Mine did. Probably N, too, although I can't test that.


CT, I believe that you can do that. But reading various posts on this and another forum, I don't believe that it is easy to accomplish.

If nothing else, centrifugal force will pull the curves away from the lay-out. Others have posted about an HO running well and suddenly uncoupling.

Possible--Yes. Easy--I don't think so.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Vincent said:


> CT, I believe that you can do that. But reading various posts on this and another forum, I don't believe that it is easy to accomplish.
> 
> If nothing else, centrifugal force will pull the curves away from the lay-out. Others have posted about an HO running well and suddenly uncoupling.
> 
> Possible--Yes. Easy--I don't think so.


It takes some effort and attention to detail, sure, but it's really a "once and done" effort. But no, it's not hard. It just takes patience and attention to detail.

But I have no idea what you're talking about when you say "centrifugal force will pull curves away from the layout". I guess, maybe, if your layout is a slapdash collection of track thrown down on a table and not actually secured, this might happen.

And random uncouplings? Again, no, not if you're using quality couplers and have good track work.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I do both continuous running and switching on a fairly narrow switching layout. (HO) The continuous running is done on a dedicated section of track wired to an auto reverse module. 
I like constant motion on the layout. 
My previous layout was 6’x10’ in a basement and I had 4 independent loops with some yard switching. 
And to reference the previous posts, I often had all 4 loops (one was an elevated line) running for several hours at a time with few if any problems. And it was done with various lots of sectional track on cork roadbed. 
There was a trial and error period, I will admit , but things usually ran fine once that was over.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

CTValleyRR and prrfan, thank you for your advice. SUPPOSEDLY, my train table will be delivered in three more days, and I will set up my two HO trains on it. If they run well, I might abandon my idea to make my next lay-out O gauge.


----------



## Steam&Diesel (Feb 19, 2018)

You can add me to the list of those that like both. I do not have a layout up at this time, just getting back into model railroading, but I will incorporate switching into my next one. I had both on my last layout, about 15 years ago, that I enjoyed.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

My current layout is best for continuous running. Part of that is due to a current lack of sidings. However, once my Phase 1 build is fully laid out, it will work either way.


Phase 1 includes 2 loops, 1 spur, a yard and a siding.

Phase 2 will have a few loops a yard, and the spur on the Phase 1 will link the 2 Phases.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you all for your answers. Some VERY GOOD reading here.


----------

